# 19 acres in Western Colorado For Sale!



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

http://westslope.craigslist.org/grd/3940856327.html

Lots of room to grow crops and hay. Room for chickens/animals of all kinds. We are relocating for education/job and have to sell to buy something else. Pass along if you know of anyone looking.


----------

